# Some new pictures of my quilly friend Týr :)



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted pictures of my little man. He's doing great and he's warming up to me more and more. I've had a hard time after I lost my previous hedgehog, Loki. He was everything I could ever wish for and I miss him every day. He was the sweetest and one of the prettiest hedgehogs I've ever seen. 
I got Týr from someone who felt like she couldn't give him enough attention anymore. She asked me, shortly after Loki's death, if I wanted to take him in. And so I did. 
To be honest, it wasn't so easy at first. I missed my Loki so much and Týr is (of course) an entirely different hog; while Loki was the sweetest and easiest hedgehog ever, Týr was hissing and huffing. I don't think he was _that _grumpy; just not what I was used to. And even though I know everyone is different it can be hard when you miss someone that much. Even when you know there are no, and shouldn't be no replacements.
I handle him everyday and he's becoming less and less huffy. He has the hilarious habit of stealing my stuff. It doesn't really matter what but if I have it, he wants it. Socks are still his favourite though. He is such a funny guy who loves exploring, but enjoys cuddling more and more. I've had him since August and I'm looking forward to the new year. I hope it'll be filled with lots of happiness! 
And probably babies  He might have a date soon with someone else's hedgehog. I'm hoping I'll be able to keep one of the babies.

Enough talking for now, time for pictures!










^ back when I just got him. He was such a round, chubby potato :lol: He has lost quite some weight since then.

Some days you just want to go back to bed and sleep...










As for being a little thief... stealing my bra










My fudge










Sometimes it tastes good










and sometimes it doesn't!










_Really _doesn't










A little privacy please! 










... but he can be pretty too










And cute!



















Anointing with a towel. Make sure you have your sound on so you can hear his happy noises  (he falls of the edge in the end and just drags the towel with him :lol: )






Older exploring video






And some sock-stealing :lol:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Aw, he's so cute. Nice photographic work, you really captured a ton of personality in those.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I love Týr. He's such a charming scamp!


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

Those are great pictures of such a photogenic hedgehog.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks! Out of the hedgehogs I've had he's the hardest one to photograph, but it's getting easier


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures and videos of this wonderful little boy! My favorite video is the one where he is dragging the sock about. I just love him!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you shetland!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Some new pics  made a comparison picture, he only weighs 560 grams now!



















And after a bath


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh he's such a cutie. 

In that last picture, he looks like he's laughing. And you can see his TEEFS!


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I especially love the smiling teethy picture.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!! So adorable!! My hubby and I died laughing at the video you posted of him stealing the sock. xD


----------

